# Busted up logger Wast to know if there is $ in Owning a saw dearlership?



## Logger4Life (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi it is Logger4Life here I was in a bad logging accident on 9/19/12. I was felling a over grown mixed hard and soft wood Timber stand here in PA . I am cutting all of the hemlock and they are huge over 100' most of the trees are on the property hard or soft wood. this timber should have been cut a few years back and the owner would have made a fortune now I am as all the Hemlock is dead,or shook, or about to dye . The white pine will never stay upright now that all of the hemlock has been cut out we are also take any of the hardwood that is worth taking witch is almost all of it the Redoak it unbelieveable 3' to 5' at breast height Huge timber. I miss it but I won't be felling for a long time if ever again as I was felling a huge hemlock down a point and everything is so tightly grown together that even after cutting my 2 exscape pathes I still never saw the dead whitepine that was grown up through the canope of the tree that I was cutting . I cut the hemlock and as it started to go I ran up the left path up the hill and turn ed and watched as the hemlock fell away from me . As you can imagine to my suprise the white pine behind me broke off at ab out 30' up and was drop straight down like a hammer hitting a nail. Hitting me right on top of the head first then slide off the right side of my hardhat then gouching me in the neck and hitting me in the right shoulder, then I started to get pushed forward down the hill the tree top then slide down my back and hit my right on the back of my heel of my right foot. And after a Month of healing and waiting I have had a headache ever since that day my back is not broken anywhere but there is some disc and nerve problems going on and my left shouder is 2" higher than my right . Also my bad ankle the one that I crushed 7yrs ago is broken again along with my heel bone so I am as of now done as a Feller and that hurts the worst of all my injuries. I am awaiting reconstruction surgery on my right foot . And Comp is trying to screw me as usual I am just trying to think of something that I can do to stay around the business but I can't get hurt to bad doing anymore. I loved felling trees and logging period. Now that I am not going to be able to anymore is going to be hard. AS of right now I am only 33yrs old and have 2 young girls and a wife to provide for and haven't worked in a month and Comp they don't care as long as they get to keep your money. The system is unbelieveable to just leave people like me or anyone for that matter with out a way to eat or pay bills.


----------



## zogger (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow! So sorry that happened to you! Good you are still around though! I just got back from dropping a hazard tree, (tornado damaged, multiple tension points and overhead stuff) yep, you just never know about trees.

No idea on opening a saw dealership, or at least a shop with repairs and mods and parts, etc., but sounds like maybe it could work for you. Will you be getting any sort of insurance money from this?


----------



## Rokon (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your accident.

Owning a saw shop depends on your area and how ready you are to be tied to it. More research would be wise.

You may be better off becoming the logging boss, directing a crew from the safety of your truck.


----------



## zogger (Oct 26, 2012)

man, this is weird. The other "hurt loggers and others" threads stay on the chainsaw forum, and this one got moved?


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm Glad you are doing (somewhat) better Jay... Hope things get better for you...


----------



## Logger4Life (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone I appreciate everything . I am not sure about any $ yet as I have to go to court all because of the owners not filing out a accident report . I just can't believe that they are trying to say that it did not happen at work when I told the owner what happened ASAP after it happened. I am not sure why they move it either . I am even considering selling 10 or 11 of my saws just to pay bill's. I aready had to let my brand new 372xpw go and that was a hard choice. Jay


----------



## zogger (Oct 27, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Thanks everyone I appreciate everything . I am not sure about any $ yet as I have to go to court all because of the owners not filing out a accident report . I just can't believe that they are trying to say that it did not happen at work when I told the owner what happened ASAP after it happened. I am not sure why they move it either . I am even considering selling 10 or 11 of my saws just to pay bill's. I aready had to let my brand new 372xpw go and that was a hard choice. Jay



Sucks! Hope you don't have to sell saws!


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 27, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Thanks everyone I appreciate everything . I am not sure about any $ yet as I have to go to court all because of the owners not filing out a accident report . I just can't believe that they are trying to say that it did not happen at work when I told the owner what happened ASAP after it happened. I am not sure why they move it either . I am even considering selling 10 or 11 of my saws just to pay bill's. I aready had to let my brand new 372xpw go and that was a hard choice. Jay



Damn Dude, i hate to see you get rid of some saws, but if you have to and have any more 372's, I'd be glad to help out a fellow in need.


----------



## logging22 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the trouble. The local saw shops here are closing one by one. Husky dealer was first. Couple months ago. Now a friend of mine that works at the local Stihl place let slip that they may go under as well. Thats a bummer for them. Kind of good for me at the same time. I opened a small shop last year. Been a little slow. Then the Husky guy went out and things picked up a little. If the other one goes, i might be able to get out of the woods for good. Getting banged up and older by the day. I love logging, but i would rather be here for my grandkids. Money in it? Yes, a little. If you really like it and have a decent location it might work for you. Get well soon and keep posting on your progress. If logging was easy, everybody would want to do it!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 27, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Sorry to hear about the trouble. The local saw shops here are closing one by one. Husky dealer was first. Couple months ago. Now a friend of mine that works at the local Stihl place let slip that they may go under as well. Thats a bummer for them. Kind of good for me at the same time. I opened a small shop last year. Been a little slow. Then the Husky guy went out and things picked up a little. If the other one goes, i might be able to get out of the woods for good. Getting banged up and older by the day. I love logging, but i would rather be here for my grandkids. Money in it? Yes, a little. If you really like it and have a decent location it might work for you. Get well soon and keep posting on your progress. If logging was easy, everybody would want to do it!!:msp_biggrin:



You are still healing. 
Sitting around, alone, thinking about everything will really mess with your head.(Been there done that)
33 years old gives you the opportunity to go in many directions.
My experience with logging makes me think you are in a family operated business, small town, probably will vote for Rommney.
As difficult as it may be to leave everything behind, you will do awesome in a big city, working for all kinds of tree services.
33. Holy Cow. 
Make a change, now.
Selling/Repairing Chainsaws and small engine stuff is for old cig smoking, one eyed fat mean people living in their father/mother's basement.
Urban forestry is wide open for Youngblood.
It is hard to recover from injury. Really Hard. Once you accept that as a fact, you will know what foot to push off of. 
PS
Consider a vasectomy too.


----------



## logging22 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> You are still healing.
> Sitting around, alone, thinking about everything will really mess with your head.(Been there done that)
> 33 years old gives you the opportunity to go in many directions.
> My experience with logging makes me think you are in a family operated business, small town, probably will vote for Rommney.
> ...




Hey **********. Im not sure who you are talking too, but you are in the wrong place, bad time. I log every day. Have been since you was a pup. Probably are a pup. The OP was banged up and needed a place to vent and ask questions. Who the hell are you to come in here and start crap?? PS. You get your nuts cut off, punk.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 27, 2012)

logging22 said:


> Hey **********. Im not sure who you are talking too, but you are in the wrong place, bad time. I log every day. Have been since you was a pup. Probably are a pup. The OP was banged up and needed a place to vent and ask questions. Who the hell are you to come in here and start crap?? PS. You get your nuts cut off, punk.



I sent that response to Logger for Life.
I apoligize if I sent this to the wrong person.
Nevertheless,
I will KICK YOUR OLD MAN ASS!:chainsawguy:


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Oct 27, 2012)

*Principal's Office*



Shaun Bowler said:


> I sent that response to Logger for Life.
> I apoligize if I sent this to the wrong person.
> Nevertheless,
> I will KICK YOUR OLD MAN ASS!:chainsawguy:



I just received discipline from AS.
1. Hard to get in trouble by a company called AS..
2.Am I really going to Kick "an old man's ass"
3. I have no arms or legs.
Work Hard, Love what you do, have fun.
I love this site.
Take a Chill Pill. WE ARE TREE PEOPLE.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Oct 28, 2012)

How do you figure that getting into tree service work is a good idea for someone who just got smashed in the woods? I'll bet my life that "Mr. Bowler" hasn't spent much time with a rope and saddle. 

But I am sure he is about to tell ME all about life now...........waiting..............to get MY "old man azz" kicked..........and learn stuff..........about what I should do.........

The arrogance and abrasive behavior is truly impressive.


----------



## sawnami (Oct 28, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I sent that response to Logger for Life.
> I apoligize if I sent this to the wrong person.
> Nevertheless,
> I will KICK YOUR OLD MAN ASS!:chainsawguy:



You'll have to get through me to get to him....................................................And I don't play fair.:angry2: 
AND that particular gentleman could tear your arm off and beat you to death with it.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 28, 2012)

sawnami said:


> You'll have to get through me to get to him....................................................And I don't play fair.:angry2:
> AND that particular gentleman could tear your arm off and beat you to death with it.



There is a whole group from OK,MO,Ar,Ks, Tx that would have that old mans back.:msp_angry::msp_angry:


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 28, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There is a whole group from OK,MO,Ar,Ks, Tx that would have that old mans back.:msp_angry::msp_angry:



I'm pretty sure there are a couple of us from Ohio that have Jay's back too


----------



## Freehand (Oct 28, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There is a whole group from OK,MO,Ar,Ks, Tx that would have that old mans back.:msp_angry::msp_angry:



Cracker got Les banned for that dumb chit? Shaun Babbler just made muh poo-poo list………..


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 28, 2012)

not cool to get les rilled up and banned. i had to sling the bowler guy some bad rep


----------



## zogger (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, good time of the year to try opening a shop. Maybe just start with repairs? There are a buhzillion saws out there that just need cleaning and new lines and filters. You can knock them things out fast. I have no idea what getting into a dealership might cost, probably expensive. but you need nothing besides the tools you probably already have to do most repairs.

As to the saws you have now, heck, you'll have something to sit on the shelf when customers walk in (that's what I have been doing in anticipation of the same thing, having a little shop,l accumulating used saws and making them runners). Repairs, used saws, maybe other small engine stuff, there ya go. Won't get rich, but keep some cash flowing your way.

This is a good time of year to sell saws, fix saws, and buy cheap mowers/blowers/trimmers to work on over the winter.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 28, 2012)

Freehand said:


> Cracker got Les banned for that dumb chit? Shaun Babbler just made muh poo-poo list………..



Mine too... Phone call will be made.... We'll get Les back...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 28, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Mine too... Phone call will be made.... We'll get Les back...



He's _not_ gone permanently. He'll be back from camp at 7 PM on the 29th.


----------



## carguy (Oct 28, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Thanks everyone I appreciate everything . I am not sure about any $ yet as I have to go to court all because of the owners not filing out a accident report . I just can't believe that they are trying to say that it did not happen at work when I told the owner what happened ASAP after it happened. I am not sure why they move it either . I am even considering selling 10 or 11 of my saws just to pay bill's. I aready had to let my brand new 372xpw go and that was a hard choice. Jay



If the owners did not make a report to OSAHA it is a huge problem for them. OSAHA can oftentimes be a pain in the butt but in this case they can be your helpful friend. I would contact them and let them earn your tax dollars. They will provide you with everything needed to get your workmen's comp.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 28, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I sent that response to Logger for Life.
> I apoligize if I sent this to the wrong person.
> Nevertheless,
> I will KICK YOUR OLD MAN ASS!:chainsawguy:



I read this as threatening yet not banned, is this where you click on the report post icon?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 28, 2012)

Gologit said:


> He's _not_ gone permanently. He'll be back from camp at 7 PM on the 29th.



I know that Bob... I just don't think he should have been banned to begin with...
Unless you deleted something real bad we didnt see...


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome back Les...


----------



## fraidofheights (Oct 29, 2012)

Wonder what kinda shop you'd have? moving back East cause of a baby and grandma wants him around and what not, and I been looking for a shop like we got here. stihl dealer, but he carries sweet axes (wetterlings), peelers, peaveys, chainsaw mills and log home building equipment. Maybe you'd stock some cool ppe- likepfanner or what not or loggerking, then i'd be dropping cash every pay cheque. Hoffman boots or something.

I'd cross the border to find aplace like that back East, but i think mostly there they sell saws with lawn mowers and gardning equipment.

The fellow here does well.


----------



## logging22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yep, im back fellas. Sorry to the OP for messing up the thread. Kinda got rubbed the wrong way. Anyhoo, hope you feel better.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 1, 2012)

What a bunch of babies.
Yes I was banned for "I still do not know what"
1. Joke and ball busting
2. Riling up some "country folk."
Waaaahhhhh:waaaht:
IF what I wrote was worth of some sort of punishment then AS should have deleated the post...
But AS did not deleate the post.
I understand the need for a moderator on any public forum.


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 1, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> What a bunch of babies.
> Yes I was banned for "I still do not know what"
> 1. Joke and ball busting
> 2. Riling up some "country folk."
> ...



At least this country folk can spell delete...
:big_smile:


----------



## Gologit (Nov 1, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> What a bunch of babies.
> Yes I was banned for "I still do not know what"
> 1. Joke and ball busting
> 2. Riling up some "country folk."
> ...


 

You're not doing any better with this post. Complaining about site moderation is against the rules. The post you were banned for previously was left in place as an example of the kind of conduct that warrants being banned.

Maybe you need a little more time off to think things over.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Nov 2, 2012)

d e l e t e: read the key.

What hedgerow said.......


----------



## SquirrelMan (Nov 6, 2012)

back the OP's question... here in atlanta there are a couple ace hardwares that added on a Stihl dealer. I think that would be your best bet but its a big investment. Maybe if you found a local hardware store that could rent space and or partner with you, it would make a lot of sense. You would draw in alot of homeowners too for like the 250's and 290 saws as well as other noncommercial stihl


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 8, 2012)

I am back.
I have no apology to make.
In fact I deserve an apology from.......the Red States. I wonder why they call them the Red States?
Communisn, Sun Burns? 
FYI
I sent an email regarding the facts to AS. I asked them to share it here.
I do not know if AS posted it yet since I have been "timed out." 
I do want you to know I forgive you
Forgiveness for my "Brothers in Arms" inability to think.
Sincerley,
ONE OF THE AS MEMBERS WHO ALWAYS USED HIS REAL NAME.
SB


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Nov 8, 2012)

PS
What does that mean?
The red letters over my REAL NAME.
Maybe I am an honorary Red State Member. Or Communist.
I guess that cool


----------



## Hedgerow (Nov 8, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> PS
> What does that mean?
> The red letters over my REAL NAME.
> Maybe I am an honorary Red State Member. Or Communist.
> I guess that cool



Pipe down butt boy...

PS... I don't care what your name is...

Or if you're a communist...


----------



## Freehand (Nov 9, 2012)

Shaun Bowler said:


> I am back.
> I have no apology to make. Perfect. Wouldn't expect anything less. Or more.
> In fact I deserve an apology from.......the Red States. I wonder why they call them the Red States? You menstruated all over them.
> Communisn, Sun Burns? Ass tanned.*fixed*
> ...



:feel_good:


----------



## zogger (Nov 9, 2012)

The efco marketing guy is asking for feedback on the chainsaw forum. Maybe they have affordable dealerships. I would imagine trying to be a dealer for like stihl or husky is pretty darn expensive....

I think a saw shop run by a bonafide cutter would do much better than a hardware store that decided to sell some saws along with everything else.


----------



## SquirrelMan (Nov 9, 2012)

zogger said:


> The efco marketing guy is asking for feedback on the chainsaw forum. Maybe they have affordable dealerships. I would imagine trying to be a dealer for like stihl or husky is pretty darn expensive....
> 
> I think a saw shop run by a bonafide cutter would do much better than a hardware store that decided to sell some saws along with everything else.



Thats a very romantic notion but fact is rent on a commercial property is not cheap, saws might not do much more than pay the rent, why not diversify and attract as many customers as possible. The ace hardware/ stihl dealer is 15 min from my house, am I really going to drive a hour to get to a different dealer even if he is a "real cutter"?


----------



## zogger (Nov 9, 2012)

SquirrelMan said:


> Thats a very romantic notion but fact is rent on a commercial property is not cheap, saws might not do much more than pay the rent, why not diversify and attract as many customers as possible. The ace hardware/ stihl dealer is 15 min from my house, am I really going to drive a hour to get to a different dealer even if he is a "real cutter"?




There are a lot of shops that operate out of or next to someones home. The best small engine, anything but chainsaws, repair shop around here is a big shed next to the guys house up the street from me. He has all the work he and one employee can handle all the time, and doesn't even have a dealership, just can get parts for briggs and whatnot. He sells nothing new at all or complete equipment, just does repairs and used sales. 

Depending on where you are and zoning, and what you want to do (i.e. stay employed somehow) you don't necessarily have to rent a storefront downtown someplace. As to making a living at it, word of mouth. My local stihl dealer carries about zip for parts and you have to order them and wait and pay full stihl OEM prices. The husky dealer is loads better, they stock a lot, carry pro saws (and rigging gear, etc) and order daily I think. But..those are storefronts and run other businesses out their establishments..so I see and agree with what you are saying, just there are exisiting counter examples.

If the OP is say out in the sticks..people are used to travelling, and he obviously has local contacts in the logging/cutting biz, so who knows, maybe a shop at home might work. I agree a saw only shop would be hard if you had to pay commercial rent elsewhere, cost a ton just to get started and get into a franchise/dealership. If it was repairs and possibly one AFFORDABLE dealership, plus work at home ..perhaps.


----------



## Joe Homeowner (Nov 9, 2012)

Logger4Life said:


> Hi it is Logger4Life here I was in a bad logging accident on 9/19/12. I was felling a over grown mixed hard and soft wood Timber stand here in PA . I am cutting all of the hemlock and they are huge over 100' most of the trees are on the property hard or soft wood. this timber should have been cut a few years back and the owner would have made a fortune now I am as all the Hemlock is dead,or shook, or about to dye . The white pine will never stay upright now that all of the hemlock has been cut out we are also take any of the hardwood that is worth taking witch is almost all of it the Redoak it unbelieveable 3' to 5' at breast height Huge timber. I miss it but I won't be felling for a long time if ever again as I was felling a huge hemlock down a point and everything is so tightly grown together that even after cutting my 2 exscape pathes I still never saw the dead whitepine that was grown up through the canope of the tree that I was cutting . I cut the hemlock and as it started to go I ran up the left path up the hill and turn ed and watched as the hemlock fell away from me . As you can imagine to my suprise the white pine behind me broke off at ab out 30' up and was drop straight down like a hammer hitting a nail. Hitting me right on top of the head first then slide off the right side of my hardhat then gouching me in the neck and hitting me in the right shoulder, then I started to get pushed forward down the hill the tree top then slide down my back and hit my right on the back of my heel of my right foot. And after a Month of healing and waiting I have had a headache ever since that day my back is not broken anywhere but there is some disc and nerve problems going on and my left shouder is 2" higher than my right . Also my bad ankle the one that I crushed 7yrs ago is broken again along with my heel bone so I am as of now done as a Feller and that hurts the worst of all my injuries. I am awaiting reconstruction surgery on my right foot . And Comp is trying to screw me as usual I am just trying to think of something that I can do to stay around the business but I can't get hurt to bad doing anymore. I loved felling trees and logging period. Now that I am not going to be able to anymore is going to be hard. AS of right now I am only 33yrs old and have 2 young girls and a wife to provide for and haven't worked in a month and Comp they don't care as long as they get to keep your money. The system is unbelieveable to just leave people like me or anyone for that matter with out a way to eat or pay bills.



You take care FIRST of yourself and family.
Interview an attorney ( the "expert" on these things ) who knows your job, understands Workers Comp, and will take you on for a % of what you can get in Civil Court. Don't try to handle this yourself--it is already a minefield for you.
Be sure you had a solid contract with the owner--verbal or written. The attorney you will retain can get the owner's insurance info, and anything else that will get you what you deserve. 
Yes, lawyers can be a PITA, but they are there to weave through the morass of laws, of compensation for your WORK RELATED injuries. ( BTW: if you are a vet, the V.A. also can assist). 

Don't wait to get the process going. Don't sell your livlihood. Never be a victim....


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 27, 2012)

You need a lawyer and do what is best for you and your kids, that is all you need to be loyal to,you got hurt making someone a lot of money, now go out and take care of yourself.


----------



## zogger (Nov 27, 2012)

greyfox said:


> You need a lawyer and do what is best for you and your kids, that is all you need to be loyal to,you got hurt making someone a lot of money, now go out and take care of yourself.




Yes, get a lawyer! I made the mistake of NOT getting an accident lawyer with an accident at work and it wound up costing me a ton and left me at best, on a good day, at around 50% (strength, mobility, etc) functionality for life.


----------

